# Which of the Valie do you favor greatest?



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 29, 2022)

Hoping to see what opinions may be, ever are the Valie close.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 6, 2022)

I have to say varda for this due to the influence of the stars on the elves even from their awakening.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 6, 2022)

Elassar said:


> I have to say varda for this due to the influence of the stars on the elves even from their awakening.


I chose the same. I could be a slight bit biased, however. Glad to see I am not the only one, and excited to see more opinions.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 6, 2022)

Yavanna

As Tolkien, I have a great admiration of trees, and Yavanna was responsible for all growing things, and she was the reason Eru created Ents. 
Apart from that, her song spawned Laurelin and Teperion trees, and she could revive them if she had Silmarils.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 6, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> Yavanna
> 
> As Tolkien, I have a great admiration of trees, and Yavanna was responsible for all growing things, and she was the reason Eru created Ents.
> Apart from that, her song spawned Laurelin and Teperion trees, and she could revive them if she had Silmarils.


I was also considering Yavana there is an infinite things she would be able to do with the simarils and does in Dagor dagorath depending if you see Dagor dagorath as cannon or not.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 6, 2022)

Elassar said:


> I was also considering Yavana there is an infinite things she would be able to do with the simarils and does in Dagor dagorath depending if you see Dagor dagorath as cannon or not.


Well, I don't strictly consider it as a canon, because Tolkin didn't exploited the idea so much. 
But I take it very seriously nevertheless, because the idea was... from Tolkien


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 6, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> Yavanna
> 
> As Tolkien, I have a great admiration of trees, and Yavanna was responsible for all growing things, and she was the reason Eru created Ents.
> Apart from that, her song spawned Laurelin and Teperion trees, and she could revive them if she had Silmarils.


Another great Valie indeed! 
Though Varda has ever been my preference, of all the Queens of Valar, Yavanna is another close favorite. My love for trees and nature has been nurtured and grown through her, and due to such, I remain ever grateful.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 6, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> Well, I don't strictly consider it as a canon, because Tolkin didn't exploited the idea so much.
> But I take it very seriously nevertheless, because the idea was... from Tolkien


I have to say that as much as I don't want to say I think it is not cannon sometimes I see something and can not change my mind about it, and viewing dagor dagorath as cannon is just one of those things.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 6, 2022)

Elassar said:


> I have to say that as much as I don't want to say I think it is not cannon sometimes I see something and can not change my mind about it, and viewing dagor dagorath as cannon is just one of those things.


I know. I am always unaware if Dagor Dagorath is canon or not. I will have to look through it again.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 7, 2022)

I am the same, the fact that Tolkien himself came up with the idea means I tend to view it as middle earth history.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 7, 2022)

Elassar said:


> I am the same, the fact that Tolkien himself came up with the idea means I tend to view it as middle earth history.


Yes. I want to believe everything that came from Tolkien's mind, or his pen, because he was an absolute genius in most everything. Because of this, I even regard all of The Silmarillion and other books of his about the beginning of the world, as highly truthful, and even possibly the history of Earth, which I call Present-day Middle-Earth. It may be a bit odd, and it certainly confuses anyone I speak to who is not familiar with Tolkien's works, but I quite enjoy it regardless.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 19, 2022)

I love several of the Valier:

Varda, Yavanna, Vaire, Nienna, Este.

It's hard for me to choose...

But I'd go with either Varda or Yavanna.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 19, 2022)

I had to cast my vote for Varda on this one. There's just something about the elves' love for her in that they seek her intercession in times of trial...and she has been shown to answer! Maybe it's just the heart of a mom who still gets called on a hundred times a day, but it strikes a chord with me. 

Also: "When Manwe there ascends his throne and looks forth, if Varda is beside him, he sees further than all other eyes, through mist, and through darkness, and over the leagues of the sea."

If you are or have ever been married, you'd get it. LOL.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 19, 2022)

I like Varda because she saw through Melkor from the beginning. But I prefer Vairë as I've wanted to be a fashion designer since I was a little boy (never happened, I'm better at storytelling than drawing). I also like Estë and Nessa. I often agreed with Yavanna (particularly in regards to her opinion about abandoning Middle-Earth). Vána often feels like a pointless Vala. Nienna frustrated me with her naïveté.



Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Also: "When Manwe there ascends his throne and looks forth, if Varda is beside him, he sees further than all other eyes, through mist, and through darkness, and over the leagues of the sea."
> 
> If you are or have ever been married, you'd get it. LOL.


I always liked that too. They complimented and enhanced each other.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 20, 2022)

Yavanna was the one who accomplished the most feats in Arda, and one of the two (the other being Ulmo) that did not forsake Middle-Earth. The rest all abandoned Middle-Earth, to some extent.

_Aman is not the entirety of Arda. The world is greater than one thinks, yet little at the same time._


----------

